# Fastest car you have driven on a public road.



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Tis the season for Silly threads. We have had the First car thread......Now the fastest *car*.

But it must have been on a Public Road.

PS - I am not asking how fast you drove it - keep that to youselves :roll:

I will kick things off:

Mercedes SL 55AMG


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

A nice red '92 Acura NSX.

Edit: Hoping for a Lamborghini within the next few years, whether it be owned or leased or only rented...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Vx Corsa 1.2.

It was a hire car, everyone knows hire cars of any description are faster than anything else. Its a scientific phenomenon.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Leg said:


> Vx Corsa 1.2.
> 
> It was a hire car, everyone knows hire cars of any description are faster than anything else. Its a scientific phenomenon.


 :lol: :lol: True :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Does an Astramax van count? :roll:


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

An 2007 Audi TT Roadster 3.2 S-Tronic...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Ferrari Enzo when visiting gangland friends in the Algarve :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

997 carrera turbo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> Vx Corsa 1.2.
> 
> It was a hire car, everyone knows hire cars of any description are faster than anything else. Its a scientific phenomenon.


True, my rental (well it came with the suite :wink: ) was a s500 or s550 as they call it in America.

Can you name any other country where they would give the use of a 380hp 390ft/lb car to a 21 year old 

I love it there 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkII TT not the sissy turbo one though :lol:


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

996 911 Carrera 4.


----------



## usyG (Feb 13, 2008)

its a mclaren SLR....nice rumble!


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Masarati Grandsport Spyder Cambiocorsa

.... Boy that was a heck of a test drive!! 8)


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

R8..............sweet


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

John Deere 7700 with extra road gears to give a heady 26 mph! although it takes a while to get it up to 20th gear. :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

*TT Mk2 3.2 DSG ! *


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

My Bmw M6 
Unrestricted and chipped.
550 ish bhp.

198 mph in germany last year, but my arse fell out.

Sadly gone, due to bmw's smg gearbox, but not forgotten.


----------



## JarodRussell (Apr 4, 2007)

Lamborghini Gallardo and the former RS6+ during my internship at Audi Neckarsulm in the gasoline engine design department. Also several RS4s and other things with at least 8 cylinders (business cars )


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Cayman S


----------



## Mpekas (Feb 21, 2007)

Porsche cayenne Turbo S


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

For point to point driving nothing comes close to the RS4.

Having experienced both the B5 and B7 versions, both very good fun, but for me the twin turbo B5 just left me wanting one.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mk2 TT 2.0T


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

RS6 Plus
I'm sure it has a Spitfire engine - Certainly sounded like one.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGCFCHmJ ... re=related
And my old man works for Rolls Royce PLC.
The RS2 was made before the 155mph agreed limit - 170mph anyone!!

Paul


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Audi R8 thanks to certain forum member


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Works Metro 6R4 - quickest and scariest thing i have or am ever likely to drive


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I was 21 and still in college... I had the opportunity to drive a Mercedes 500E (W124). Nothing has ever impressed me more.


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

so far even though ive pretty much maced out the top speed on all my previous cars, my 520d is probably about 2 or 3 mph hour faster top end than the golf gti and celica i had before lol, but the TT will be my fastest, not sure ive got the guts to do it anymore thou


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

well the TTQS was the "highest speed" i've done on a public road, but I am not going to say what it was....

Current TT is the fastest car i've ever driven...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

My own car


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Think pictures speak louder than words 

Before these he had a 996 Turbo DMS'd up to 570BHP, that was quite rapid :wink:

All on a company fleet insurance so happy to let you drive them !


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

535 - you is de daddy 

Unless anyone knows differernt............ :?:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

As embarrasing as this is the fastest speed I have ever done in a car was my Mazda MX6. I won't quote the speed but the needle wouldn't go any further and the bonnet was wobbling about at the time....


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Evild Derboy said:


> As embarrasing as this is the fastest speed I have ever done in a car was my Mazda MX6. I won't quote the speed but the needle wouldn't go any further and the bonnet was wobbling about at the time....


So that would be about 86MPH then :lol: :lol:

Just kidding - I used to like those I'm just glad I never actually bought one :roll:


----------



## dodgydave (Jan 31, 2008)

Aston DB9 - wot a noise


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> 535 - you is de daddy
> 
> Unless anyone knows differernt............ :?:


I'm not owning up to anything, I've never met her before, they aren't mine......... :lol: :wink:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

My F430


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

A Formula Renault [smiley=dude.gif] ....

.... but of course if anybody 'official' is reading this - I made it up :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

911 RUF Turbo (993) in LHD (490bhp, 0-60 in 3.6 secs). Bloody scary as a passenger - hurtling down a motorway slip-road without a steering wheel or brake pedal! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Ferrari F40 - I've yet to find anything that impressed me as much as that on the road and on the track.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Ferrar 365 GTBB the Boxer but fastest was in my '94 WRX, 245kmh


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Either a Bentley Conti GT, Porsche 997 Turbo or an Aston Vanquish


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Porsche 997 Carrera S, Porsche Cayenne Turbo, Bentley Continental GT Mulliner and Ferrari 360 Spider

All pretty much ballpark same speed


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Bentley Continental GT and Porsche 996 Turbo, both belonging to my father-in-law.

Used the Porsche quite a few times but he only let me loose once, briefly, in the Bentley on my own.

E


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Porsche 997S, 993 Turbo, AM DB9, Turbo Technics 205 1.9 GTI (well it seemed like it at the time ), F 575M....I think thats it...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Fastest own car was my previous M5 at an indicated 191MPH in Germany. Shat my pants when the front carbon fibre splitter on the 996 GT3 Cup Car i was following came away at this speed 

Fastest driven (not my car) was a Kleeman SL65 at VMAX & the DMS 997 Turbo 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Can't compete with most of what's on here, but loved my old BMW 850i.
5 litre V12, sounded beautiful and went surprisingly fast for such a big car.
Happy days, but can hardly complain.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

lamborghini Gallardo in Bright yellow


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Fastest own car was my previous M5 at an indicated 191MPH in Germany. Shat my pants when the front carbon fibre splitter on the 996 GT3 Cup Car i was following came away at this speed
> 
> Fastest driven (not my car) was a Kleeman SL65 at VMAX & the DMS 997 Turbo 8)


Moving onto modified cars now eh?.

What was the output on the Kleeman SL? Was it one of those 660BHP monsters? Don't know about the DMS 997 - what's the figures on that?

Eitherway, I would guess these two take the prize so far?


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Fastest own car was my previous M5 at an indicated 191MPH in Germany. Shat my pants when the front carbon fibre splitter on the 996 GT3 Cup Car i was following came away at this speed
> ...


Depends how much DMS magic was on the 997. On my friends 996 it wasn't just the re-map


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

FinFerNan said:


> What was the output on the Kleeman SL? Was it one of those 660BHP monsters? Don't know about the DMS 997 - what's the figures on that?
> 
> Eitherway, I would guess these two take the prize so far?


Not really, by your own rules that is....



FinFerNan said:


> But it must have been on a Public Road.


Brunters isn't really private road is it?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Kleeman was IIRC just over 700BHP & the torque was off the scale & yes it was a monster. Stopping the car was more than a tad scary.

The DMS 997 Turbo, was the tuners actual development car so was a tad higher tuned than just a re-map.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Are we talking 0-60 fastest accelerating car or fastest top speed??

Fastest 0-60 I've driven on a public road was my friend's Rally car (road legal) - Talbot Sunbeam with 2.2 Cosworth/Pinto race engine....0-60 was 'about' 3.3  (bu66er all top speed though). Also pretty rapid was my brother's Griff 500, or my friend's Cerbera 4.5 with a few enhancements!

Other beasties include a run in a Supra Twin Turbo - fettled to around 500 bhp - low 4's 0-60. & est 175 top speed; and most recently, an R8.


----------



## NoRings (Oct 29, 2006)

My Skyline 2.5 GTS with nismo n1 engine..... tsk tsk 540ps @ 2 REAR wheels with drift diff, dint take much to be facing in the direction you just came from facing oncoming traffic and wide open mouths lol


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

New V10 Audi S6 - that was a beast!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

My 911 Turbo. 550 BHP, will (allegedly and I have not tried it) do 202 mph!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

0-60? Driving? My CLK55. Being driven? 996 Turbo with the Porsche upgrade to 450bhp (I think). Top speed? All of my cars did 70mph on the motorway, even my first mini.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Believe it or not a Vx Vectra VXR 2.8 V6 Twin Turbo. Didn't handle great but goes pretty well! :arrow:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

MB C63AMG - tonight! :twisted:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

BreTT said:


> 996 Turbo with the Porsche upgrade to 450bhp (I think).


That'll be the X50 or the Turbo S then.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

conneem said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Vx Corsa 1.2.
> ...


What hotel did this. Looking at heading to the states during the summer


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

conneem said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Vx Corsa 1.2.
> ...


What hotel did this. Looking at heading to the states during the summer


----------



## Morgan46 (Feb 8, 2008)

Red RS4, it had only been in the dealership a week and i was the second person to drive it :lol:  Many people were annoyed :lol:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

A friends Volvo 340 when 18... Oakley Thermonuclear Protection sticker in the rear window to match my Astra 1.2 Merit...


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

hillman imp with a v8 :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

clived said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > What was the output on the Kleeman SL? Was it one of those 660BHP monsters? Don't know about the DMS 997 - what's the figures on that?
> ...


Good spot! (missed VMAX)  Still stonking power though :lol:

Anyway - can't beleive this thread is still going - only started it coz I was bored


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive driven A BUGGATI VEYRON 230 MPH DOWN THE M1 :lol:


----------

